# [dual GPU] Optimus/intel ATI/intel  venez ici ! (en cours)

## noobux

Salut à tous !

 Je reviens encore vers vous pour vous parler de VGASWITCHEROO et de OPTIMUS, enfin bref du "dual gpu" en général, j'ai ce matin reçu un portable qui disposait de la technologie OPTIMUS (evidemment ça n'était pas mentionné sur la fnac ...) alors je me suis remis à la recherche de la solution de ce problèpe (dual gpu) qui d'après moi est ce qui fait le plus défaut à linux en ce moment (je pense aussi au retard de Xorg qui ne peut switcher dynamiquement) au final (ça fait 2 mois que je cherche) ce n'est pas par gentoo ou arch que j'ai trouvé la solution mais bel et bien grâce à  ... ubuntu (où deux magnifiques topic avec + de 20k de vues expliquent très bien ces problèmes), sous ubuntu 11.04 j'ai aussi eu le plaisir (décidément cette distro ne fini pas de me surprendre) de voir que VGASWITCHEROO était déjà configuré et prêt à l'emploi ! (sous gentoo je n'ai jamais réussi vraiment à switcher, c'est très difficile d'identifier d'où viens le problème : du noyau? des soft? drivers? instable ou stable? ). 

 Comme sur ce forum il n'y a pas de gros topic parlant du problème du dual gpu, j'ai pensé (je suis jaloue du forum ubuntu !) qu'il serait bon d'en avoir un également ^^.

Ce que (avec gentoo et les autres distros en général) je n'arrivais pas à faire en 1 heure je l'ai fais sous ubuntu (DUAL ATI/INTEL) tout simple en suivant cette doc (je n'étais jamais tombé dessus !) : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics. Chez moi (là je parle sous ubuntu je n'ai pas encore appliquer à gentoo) c'est la carte intel qui marche par defaut (mais la radeon reste aussi allumée !).

Note : j'ai une HD 5470 (radeon) mais cela devait fonctionner exactement pareil avec les autres cartes radeons.

Pour Activer et utiliser la radeon (la carte discrete donc)  j'ai donc fais (sous ubuntu mais c'est déjà ça !) : 

```
echo ON > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch

echo DIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch

echo DDIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
```

Après ça il suffit de faire un simple logout pour relancer X et de retourner sur sa session .. et là? Oh GOD les fenêtres sont ultra rapides ! Les jeux marches ! Et un petit coup d'oeil au log de Xorg et ... TADA RADEON FONCTIONNE !

Voilà comment ça marche pour ati/intel ! 

Pour nvidia, je ne sais pas si vous connaissez mais il y a bumblebee ! Une sorte d'Optimus open source pour linux ! Et ça marche ! je ne l'ai pas encore expérimenté car je viens d'avoir mon laptop nvidia mais je vais le faire d'ici demain (ou même ce soir) d'après les comment du topic du ubuntu forum fr ça a l'air encourageant ! Voilà le lien de ce fameux topic (il y a cinq pages) : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=419018&p=1

Voilà ceux qui desépère avec le dual gpu devraient reprendre espoir ! Il est bien possible (et pas si difficile !) d'obtenir un dual gpu sous linux ! La prochaine étape? Le changement dynamique avec le serveur X en fonction mais pour cela il faudra attendre Xorg mais je suis confiant.

N'hésitez pas à poster ici pour échanger des infos et s'entraider sur les duos ati/intel nvidia/intel voir même ati/ati ! Je pense aussi que à l'avenir (bientôt?) il serait bon d'améliorer la doc consernant le dual gpu, sachez aussi que bumblebee existe sous gentoo en utilisant layman ! 

 Si vous vous demandez pourquoi j'ai crée ce topic tout simplement car sur ce forum il n'y a pas de gros topic parlant du problème du dual gpu, j'ai pensé (je suis jalou du forum ubuntu !) qu'il serait bon d'en avoir un également pour s'entraider et trouver des solutions car ce problème est très embettant notamment pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas bien le problème ^^.

Vive le libre ! Vive Gentoo !

                                                                                                                                      ################################################

Petit EDIT : J'ai réussi à activer bumblebee (optimus for linux) sous ma ubuntu grâce au link (forum plus haut) je vous invite fortement à le lire dans sa totalité (sisi les 6 pages), je vais dès demain me lancer dans l'aventure sous gentoo, actuellement le support pour gentoo est très limité mais ça risque de s'améliorer rapidment (rappellez vous que bumblebee ne supporte officiellement rien, cpour le moment c'est surtout du bidouillage), si vous avez des scripts qui fonctionnent pour bumblebee (pour activer/désactiver la carte nvidia et donc permettre l'optimisation) postez les ici  et sur le site officiel ! Je vous invite vivement à suivre ce projet de près (et à apporter votre soutien si vous le pouvez)  je dois vous dire que j'ai été bluffé par ses performances : le célèbre jeux EXTREM TUX RACER qui lag énormément est devenu ultra-fluide avec optirun (la commande de bumblebee) pour ça j'ai juste eu à faire :

```
optirun64 etracer
```

Pas mal non? Surtout que la carte n'est active que sur l'application choisi, la carte nvidia s'éteindra (si les scripts enable/disable sont bien configurés) à la fermeture de l'application, si c'est pas magnifique.

Petit Rappel : Bumblebee imite Optimus mais ne permet pas de switcher entre les cartes, optimus permet uniquement d'optimiser un programme en faisant tourner celui-ci avec nvidia (il émule un serveur X), sachez aussi que VGASWITCHEROO ne marche pas avec la technologie OPTIMUS et que l'installation des drivers non-libres aura pour effet de crasher le serveur X (test réalisés sous ubuntu 11.04). (Ces infos proviennent surtout du topic ubuntu et se sont avérés vrais : j'ai testé ce matin et cela confirme en tout point ces infos).

----------

## novices

Hello,

J'ai un portable avec Optimus et une carte nvidia. Je passe ici pour un succinct retour d'expérience car les docs manquent encore sur ce sujet et je viens tout juste de réussir à éteindre la carte nvidia.

Pour cela :

Dans le noyau :

```

Power management and ACPI options  --->

  [*] ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support  --->

    <M>   PCI slot detection driver

    <M>   Allow ACPI methods to be inserted/replaced at run time

Device Drivers  ---> 

  Graphics support  --->

     [*] Laptop Hybrid Graphics - GPU switching support

     -*- Lowlevel video output switch controls 

```

Les modules de l'ACPI ne sont pas chargés ici, mais leurs noms me plaisent bien et je sais trop s'ils débloquent autre chose plus bas.

Pour la partie Graphics support, je ne suis pas sur non plus que ce soit nécessaire : )

Ce qui est certain :

il vous faudra sys-power/acpi_call (à démasquer) et le module bbswitch 

```

git clone https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/bbswitch

```

Une fois ces deux modules chargés et surtout le module nvidia déchargé, il sera possible d'activer ou désactiver la carte avec :

```

echo ON > /proc/acpi/bbswitch

echo OFF > /proc/acpi/bbswitch

```

Voilà de quoi faire tenir la batterie un peu plus longtemps  :Wink: 

----------

